

NSA Whistleblower Speaks Out on Verizon, PRISM, and the Utah Data Center - vyrotek
http://libertasutah.org/interview/nsa-whistleblower-speaks-out-on-verizon-prism-and-the-utah-data-center/

======
vyrotek
_LI: "How much data do you estimate will be able to be stored at the NSA
facility in Utah?"

WB: "I simply took what was commercially available off of cleversafe.com,
which is 10 exabytes in 200 square feet. Then I divided 200 square feet into
the 100,000 square feet of storage that will be at the facility. Then you get
5,000 exabytes stored in that area. That’s five zetabytes. What that means is
around 500 years of the world’s communications, if they used all the space for
that purpose. I figure they wouldn’t have to do more than 100 years, and the
rest of it they can use with parallel processors to try to break codes."_

5 zetabytes? wow.

Also, here's a video of a different interview from last year.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=590cy1biewc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=590cy1biewc)

